# rainy day recycling thing



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

heres a project that may or may not interest ,making small containers from old soda,gatorade,hawaian punch,etc bottles,pretty simple,keeps thehands busy and are useful for carrying pills,ammo,small fishing kit for hobo reel,whatever,







2 matching bottles with screw on caps and tools,







mark neck of 1 bottle under the lip,about 1/2 as long as cap is deep,














trimup neck till it snap fits in 1st lid,





















put glue around cut edge's lip,







snap the cut side into 1st cap and let glue dry,and Voila!














there you have it,simple keep busy project you can maybe actually use,hope this was entertaining and helpful.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

all shapes and sizes


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Those are great!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

oh I like that! I know a couple things to put in there perfect size


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks, I will give them a try


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

I have made one if those before great for holding matches without getting them wet when camping or fishing tackle like you said. Although I use both of the cap screws and glue them together for a bit more space for things.(They make great spice containers for hiking or camping.)


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i will have to try the glueing 2 togethor,but i use these for ammo,vaseline cotton balls/dryer lint for fire starting,i gave some to some friends,and they put teir _smokables_ in them,lol,they are handy,also addictive


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I have a couple of these tall peanut containers I just noticed. I bet they’d make a decent one.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

skarrd said:


> i use these for ammo,vaseline cotton balls/dryer lint for fire starting


Also excellent salt and pepper shakers. Will need to drill a few holes in one cap.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Cool idea!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Sandstorm said:


> I have a couple of these tall peanut containers I just noticed. I bet they’d make a decent one. thats an interesting idea,,
> View attachment 351082


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Making use of one of Steven’s possibles containers today. Works great for .177 BB’s!


----------



## paulie G (Nov 15, 2021)

skarrd said:


> heres a project that may or may not interest ,making small containers from old soda,gatorade,hawaian punch,etc bottles,pretty simple,keeps thehands busy and are useful for carrying pills,ammo,small fishing kit for hobo reel,whatever,
> View attachment 350824
> 2 matching bottles with screw on caps and tools,
> View attachment 350825
> ...


That's a good idea I like it nice one 👍


----------

